# A few time-sensitive question - please help



## olivedenuhm (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi there! I'm Julie. Just joined today and have some questions. I'll first start out with the questions, and if you feel compelled to, it would mean a great deal if you read my background story, as I am feeling so alone and dead-ended right now. Please read below for my full story.

My questions:

1-Does a person's TSH absolutely have to read abnormally to have hashimotos thyroiditis? Is it possible to have it, but have normal tsh levels?

2-If hashimotos is addressed and corrected, can this possibly fix infertility problems?

My background story (bare with me, it's a bit long)

I do not have a diagnosis of hypothyroidism or anything related, but I *truly* feel I do have it. I was told by 3 doctors that my levels are normal. My gyno, a recommended gyno, and as of most recently, my fertility doctor.

For starters, both of my parents are hypo and on synthroid. They were diagnosed later on in life, my father in his 40's mother very recently. I am 29 years old.

As of around 2.5 years ago, my body has become completely unpredictable. I have gone from around 120 lbs to 155. No weight loss program works for me anymore, and in the past, with low carb, the weight melted off. I have extreme fatigue early on in the afternoon, and restlessness at night, very dry skin, I get my period twice a month which is very inconvenient to say the least, I PMS hardcore, I mood swing constantly, I'm always freezing, my sexual appetite is barely evident, I'm weak and become short of breath easily, I forget SO easily. I also recently developed some form of eczema which breaks out very rapidly, and I've never had eczema before!

All of the above symptoms lead me to the conclusion that I am hypo. It just made sense. So, I went to the gyno to confirm and hopefully be put on synthroid. He tested my levels and said they're normal. Great news! Or so I thought. He then proceeded to tell me that my FSH (follicle stimulating hormone - what stimulates healthy egg growth) is dangerously high for my age, a 28 to be exact, and sent me to a fertility doctor/endocrinologist for further testing. I was then rather coldly informed that I cannot have children, and that I have a 1% chance of conceiving from my own eggs. The worst part is after 3 months of tests and such, they can't give me an explanation as to why I cannot have children.

I did extensive research on my own and found that hypothyroidism and infertility can be linked, and with a high TSH, a high FSH can occur. And if the thyroid levels are regulated, then my egg quality can normalize and I can become fertile again.

I recently read about hashimotos thyroiditis. And am thinking perhaps that applies to me. But I don't know how I can prove that at this point.

I know for a fact that my fertility doc and gynos only tested my TSH. I called this morning to confirm. They said that there is no need to conduct other tests such as FreeT3 and FreeT4 unless my TSH was abnormal. There just has to be a specialist that can do more extensive testing. I feel like my time is running out, and with a period twice a month for the last 2.5 years, I'd be lucky to even have eggs left. It's only going to become even more difficult to get pregnant if I don't act fast. To make matters worse, my infertility can't even be treated by IVF. I can only use experimental medicine and acupuncture, which is very costly and not covered by my insurance.

I am just looking for some guidance. I will travel far for a doctor/endo that can help me further than mine have thus far.

Are these symptoms mere coincidences? Where do I go from here? I've asked around in several places, but nobody knows.

thanks in advance


----------



## Negative101 (May 23, 2011)

Im sorry to hear about your difficulties... I hope my reply can be of some assistance.

First, to answer your questions:

1) Yes, its possible (and very likely) that you can have Hashimito's and have a "normal" TSH. Some labs have upper ranges for TSH of 5, and others 3 (newer ranges)... Simply put, the "pros" dont even know whats "normal." TSH alone is nearly worthless. You need the FT3 and FT4 and antibodies tests.

2) I believe so, although Im sure the female members of the board will expand on this for you.

Its unfortunate that youve come across such doctors. At the absolute minimum, you need TSH, FT4, FT3 and Thyroid antibodies tests.

If the AB's show up, then its highly suggestive of Hashimito's (or at the very least, some sort of thyroid issue).

Unfortunately, Im in no position to discuss the FSH and thyroid connection (simply because I dont know anything about it).

I find it extremely upsetting that a doctor wont test your Ft3, Ft4, and antibodies simply because you have a normal TSH. Tell them to go educate themselves on what TSH indicates :aim33: 
I bet if we all went based off of TSH, more than half of us wouldnt be on this board because we had normal TSH levels.

God Bless


----------



## livinginhope (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi and Welcome. I was told for 6 years that I didn't have a thyroid problem because my TSH came back "normal" all the time even though I was very symptomatic. Finally a naturopath ordered the correct blood tests and they came back with Hashimoto's. I took them to show my medical doctor and she couldn't understand how I could have Hashimoto's & a normal TSH. But she still refused to treat me and wanted me to wait until my TSH came in abnormal before she would treat me even though by this stage I was very ill and could barely function througout a day. I'm getting good treatment now but it has taken a lot of doctor shopping and a lot of my own research to get on the right track.

Negative101 is right, you need to have the correct tests done. Can you try another doctor?

Just remember that you are not alone in this, we have all had the same problems with ignorant doctors but there are good open-minded ones out there it is just a matter of finding one near you.

There are a lot more knowledgeable people on these boards than me so I am sure that you will get some great advice. Good luck.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

olivedenuhm said:


> Hi there! I'm Julie. Just joined today and have some questions. I'll first start out with the questions, and if you feel compelled to, it would mean a great deal if you read my background story, as I am feeling so alone and dead-ended right now. Please read below for my full story.
> 
> My questions:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board!










Could you please furnish your most recent thyroid lab results and the ranges? We need the ranges.

And the answer is yes. It actually is all about the antibodies.

These tests are recommended.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

And the chatter I hear is that most women have to have TSH down around 1 for conception.

And please bear in mind that autoimmune disease is familial.

This may be of great interest to you. (thyroid and the pregnant patient)

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter14/14-frame.htm

Good luck and let us know.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

First of all, your time is not running out--women have babies well into their 30's, some in their 40's, so there is still time to figure this out.

I would start by getting your actual lab results with ranges. Those are needed to see where you are. There really is no way to tell if you have problems from your symptoms alone.

I would also seek a second opinion from another fertility doctor.


----------



## olivedenuhm (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi again everyone! Thank you for all the replies! Very helpful!! I called a handful of endos this morning in attempt to find one that understands that a normal TSH doesn't mean my thyroid is healthy. It's tough to ask those questions before I waste my money and see the doctor, but I'll keep looking until I can speak with a doctor. Maybe a naturopath.

I am a patient at East Coast Fertility, and for the last 3 days their computers are down. I have asked for a fax of all of my blood tests, so I am just waiting on those and I will post them soon. They said they might be back up tomorrow.

I also spoke with my doc at ECF, and she said if I want to order further thyroid testing I can. I just worry because I've read a lot about how the majority of fertility doctors do not want to take patients like me on. They see high FSH, and they see it as a hindrance to their statistics, so they turn us away. I already feel that she did turn me away when she told me I had a 1% chance of conceiving. Not sure how much further she can help.

I think I need all new doctors. My guess is that they are in Manhattan. Not here on Long Island.

I will keep you all posted!


----------

